# Soil Test



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

I have never done a soil test. I added fresh local soil to my renovation in the fall and reseeded my backyard. Should I do a soil test soon? I also want to put down some Prodiamine as a pre emergent soon since I don't do that in the fall. When should I do either? Thanks


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I do a soil test after the winter thaw, mid to late March. You location, early march would probably be okay. I only use Prodiamine for crabgraas and I usually apply early to mid April and depends on weather. https://gddtracker.msu.edu/


----------

